# Hud?



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone know anyone that sells/makes a Heads Up Display unit for GTO? similar to the vette?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.defi-shop.com//product/concept/concept_top.html

Only one I know of.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I miss mine from my GP :-(


----------

